# fuel stablizer



## stewievb (Aug 29, 2005)

does anyone know if you can put fuel stablizer in your oil gas mix. 

thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep, follow the directions, but some oil mixes already have stabilizer in em.


----------



## stewievb (Aug 29, 2005)

*fuel stabilizer*

thanks bugman


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Your best bet is to not mix more then you will use in 3 to 6 months and forget about stablizer. Get yourself a 1 gal plastic can and mix 1/2 gal at a time. If you don't use it in 3 to 6 months, burn it in your mower or even add it to a full tank of gas in your car (by then you should less then a quart left).

The problem is with season changes, no matter how much stablizer you put in, the can will condense water with the temperature changes. A plastic can minimizes the condensation and will not rust like a metal can.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

While we are on the subject of water in the fuel, I would like to make a suggestion. For anyone that doesn't have one, I would suggest getting a Mr. Funnel to use when you are filling up your equipment. Even if you have water in your fuel, you can pour it into this funnel and into your equipment because the funnel will seperate the water from the fuel.

We use to use one of these funnels at the shop where I use to work to seperate all the water and garbage from the "waste fuel" that we sent off to be recycled.


----------

